

Hacker Triggers Halt on Hong Kong Exchange - pooya72
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-08-10/hong-kong-exchange-halts-some-trading-after-website-glitch-1-.html

======
albahk
Interesting is that all they did was take down the website where all company
anouncements are made - a simple DDOS would do this. As a result, the exchange
suspended the shares of companies that were due to release price-sensitive
information. It is a huge impact for a relatively simple and low-tech attack.

This could be mitigated by placing all announcement docs on two large CDNs as
a backup and switch over if the main system fails.

------
rickmak
Seem HK Exchange don't expect such DDoS for the simple document hosting
platform.

